# quikcrete silica sand?



## matt duarte (Aug 29, 2013)

when you guys talk about silica sand is this the stuff you guys mean? when I ask places for pool filter sand they either don't know what im talkin about or don't have it.. now being a glass blower I know silica is bad news if it gets in your lungs which is kinda scary but any way is the the right stuff or is it completely different?
http://www.lowes.com/pd_230025-286-6912 ... facetInfo=

also im guessing the number on the bag is the size of the sand? higher the number the bigger the grain?


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

If you go to a pool supply store they will know what you mean. Lowes or Homedepot...not so much


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

You can also get #20 grit silica blasting sand, as it is the same thing, although usually a little cheaper. The specification for sand filters for pools, calls for #20 grit sharp sand. As long as it is made of material that doesn't dissolve in water and is inert, it can be any type of stone. Typically, PFS is silica sand. The hazard with silica sand is breathing the extremely fine invisible dust. Once the dust is washed out, there isn't any hazard as the silica sand is inert, which is why it is used. the PFS and Aquarium sand made by RED Flint, appear to be the exact same product, but it isn't white, as an example. http://www.redflint.com/aquarium_sand.htm and http://www.redflint.com/pool_filtration_sand.htm.


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

That's what I use, and haven't had any major problems so far. I use quickrete all-purpose sand , though, not the industrial not sure what the difference would be, at 1.50 a 50lb bag can't complain. The only issue is the sand was kind of sharp and did some damage to the fish during heavy digging but they healed up just fine.


----------



## matt duarte (Aug 29, 2013)

*** called pool supply places my bro inlaw and his pops own one and they don't carry it.. searched pool filter sand at lowes and got nothing but when I searched silica sand and that's what it came up with so I was thinkin they were the same thing.. still deciding if I want to go with a sand or a small gravel.. I put play sand in my 10 gal to see how I like a sandy bottom b4 I put it in a bigger tank and I do like how it looks.. today is tank cleaning day so im gonna see how that goes... was thinkin of crushed coral to since I can vacuum it like reg gravel.. but I know the cichlids would be happier with a type of sand.. since as soon as I put the sand in the lil 10 gal the baby convict that is in there temporarily is loving it.. just called leslies pool supply as I was typing since I forgot their was one in my area and they do have pfs for 9.99 for a 50lb bag so maybe ill go check that out.. thanks guys


----------



## matt duarte (Aug 29, 2013)

also all u guys with sand in ur tanks.. do u run wave makers? would seem with sand that it would just get blown all over the place..


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't use power heads...but if your sand is not too fine it should be OK.


----------



## matt duarte (Aug 29, 2013)

right on you just use the spray bar to get the water movement?


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

I use a circulation pump. The pfs will, if the pump is pointed down, relocate. I say relocate because it doesn't "mostly" fly around but rolls because it won't stay suspended.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Not even a spraybar. Just the water return, but I have 7X of more in my tanks and 2 canisters on each.


----------



## Graffiti (Aug 17, 2013)

Matt are you looking for pool filter sand for a substrate? I got mine made by quickcrete at homedepot and I live in Missouri, I'm very surprised they don't sell it in California where pools and warm weather is common, I found it in the outside lawn and garden area by pavers and landscaping stones. Not sure why your specifically looking for silica sand unless that's another name for PFS. Don't ask the workers at homedepot or lowes from my experience they know nothing about what there store carries and offer no help at all, you'll just have to find it yourself they sell it in 50lbs bags, I'd call around If nothing else because the Home Depot 2 miles from my house doesn't carry it but the one 10 miles away does. It's super cheap too!


----------



## matt duarte (Aug 29, 2013)

I ended up going and buying some aragonite lol.. kinda wanted something I could vac without worry about it going up the tube all the time.. and ill proly put play sand in the 40gallon and aragonite in the 60 since I bought more then I needed for the 55 gallon.. the lowes and HD sells quikcrete silica sand but nothing labeled pool filter sand.. and I think PFS is pretty much silica sand.. but I just don't like the fact if u breath it in its bad.. I work with glass for a living and know the dangers of breathing in silica.. and aragonite pretty much looks like sand its not like powder but it still looks real good


----------

